# When to expect tips?



## KyloRen (Sep 8, 2016)

My first day was this past Monday in the Minneapolis market. So I got my first direct deposit yesterday. So from what I can tell from the app, tips on Monday and Tuesday won't be paid til the following week? But it's been over 48 hours since Monday and the amount of tips still aren't even showing up on the app. Is that normal? 

Just wondering what I should expect as the app doesn't give out more than the bare minimum on info. Has anyone broken down what they average per house for tip? Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## KyloRen (Sep 8, 2016)

So I've got a response from Amazon support saying only prime now deliveries have a possibility of tips. Not Amazon orders. How can I tell if I'm taking a prime now order or just a regular order?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KyloRen said:


> So I've got a response from Amazon support saying only prime now deliveries have a possibility of tips. Not Amazon orders. How can I tell if I'm taking a prime now order or just a regular order?


Welcome to Flex

It's not about the "order", you're either a Flex Logistics Driver or a Prime Now Driver. Prime Now Drivers are eligible for tips but have to drive much more and make deliveries in a specific amount of time.

As a Flex Logistics Driver (which you appear to be) you won't get tips but you will be given a specific number of packages and whether you finish them in 2 hours or 4 you will be paid the same. Once you're done with your deliveries you can go home and pocket the money.

I suggest you read some of the other threads on this forum to get more familiar. Welcome!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

_If the warehouse has provided you a Purple underwear you are on "*Amazon dot com"* if the color of underwear is Red than you can wear it over your pants and feels like Superman than you should be proud of being part of *"Prime"*_


----------

